# Hi from GC



## Ringwrath (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm from Australia but I'm not formally an Australian. Nice to meet ya.


----------



## Lethlyn (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Ringwrath, welcome to WF!


----------



## Foxee (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome, Ringwraith. If you're not an official Australian, what are you 'officially'?


----------



## Kinniku Mantaro (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ringwrath


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to WF, wherever you're originally from... glad t' 'ave y' 'ere.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey there


----------



## JK ROFLing (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, Ringwrath! :smile:



~JK


----------



## Ringwrath (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.



Foxee said:


> Welcome, Ringwraith. If you're not an official Australian, what are you 'officially'?



Korean.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  Glad to have you.


----------



## wacker (Jan 4, 2009)

HELLO AND WELCOME TO WF

Wacker


----------

